# Model 3 Flat Tire



## tesla_lightning (Sep 6, 2019)

I have captured my experience with a flat tire and road side service below:

Got into the car, to head home. As soon as I pulled out of the parking stop, car warned "Warning tire pressure VERY low, pull over now!", PSI down to 20. Pulled over and checked for nail, could not locate, so got back into car and drove across street to Costco, and the technician was able to fill the tire with air and was able to locate the nail between the tire treads. They could not help me fix the flat but he mentioned that given the nail is not below the treads, it should be safe to drive home, less then 5 miles.

Upon arriving home, used the Tesla app to request road side service at around 6:15 PM. Received a call at 6:30 PM from the towing company that he will arrive at my house in the next 45 meets to replace the flat tire with a loaner tire. As promised he arrived around 7:15 PM and was able to replace the flat with loaner tire while the car was still in the garage. He mentioned that he would take the flat to the nearest service center, Rockville, tomorrow morning and they would repair it if possible.

Next day, I contacted the service center and they mentioned they were able to repair the tires (cost would be $70 for the repair, ouch!!!) and I could stop by (off course, non peak times) or make an appointment to have the loaner replaced with my repaired tire. I choose to stop by on Saturday around 11:30 AM, given I was driving by and took a chance. They were able to accommodate me to have the tires replaced. Had to wait like 45 mins, the first time the sensor did not connect to car so technician had to active it manually, but it was worth not going during weekdays.

Overall, I was satisfied with the roadside service and the new age car servicing process.


----------



## jmaddr (Apr 10, 2019)

Why couldn’t Costco patch the tire?


----------



## tesla_lightning (Sep 6, 2019)

jmaddr said:


> Why couldn't Costco patch the tire?


- It was like 6:00 PM and I did not have an appointment, I guess it would take them time to pull the car into center and remove tire, repair and reinstall. They said to bring it tomorrow morning and leave it for the day, and they would fix it without appointment during the day. He quoted me $15 for the repair.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Same scenario for me would be :
Got in car saw low tire warning, got our of car and found nail in tire. Got out tool kit with tire plugs and pliers. Pulled nail out and plugged hole. 
Got out compressor and filled tire to proper pressure. Went hope. The end. Probably 10 minutes, 20 at the most.
I like being prepared.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Feathermerchant said:


> Same scenario for me would be :
> Got in car saw low tire warning, got our of car and found nail in tire. Got out tool kit with tire plugs and pliers. Pulled nail out and plugged hole.
> Got out compressor and filled tire to proper pressure. Went hope. The end. Probably 10 minutes, 20 at the most.
> I like being prepared.


Yep. It's not too expensive, and fairly easy to handle as a quick fix.



garsh said:


> Definitely get a plug kit, small portable compressor, and a scissor jack. That will handle running over nails and other sharp road debris.
> 
> I've used the plugs twice now. Both times it was a slow leak, and I was able to fix the tires in my garage.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Not only for fixing your tire but a friend's tire also. Been there, done that.
I used to be the troop quartermaster and have saved many a parent's camping experience with the tools above.


----------

